# Lefty on a Specialized!



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Some of you may have seen this guys work. Look around his w-site, he's making some interesting things.
Follow this link and scroll to the bottom of the page to see a Lefty mounted on a Specialized. I don't know how to feel about that one. I'm conflicted.
Concept 64

And check this guy out. Again scroll down, he's making custom spiders for Hollowgrams.
Almost forgot, he's making (experimental) carbon Hollowgram spindles as well. 
Drivetrain Products « Experimental Prototype


----------

